# Wish to buy a car in the States but have no US social security number - can anyone ad



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish to buy a car in the States - more specifically California.

I purchased a house in California in March which I intend to use for 4-5 months a year, spending the remaining period in the UK.

For a number of years now I have been comming to the States on the VWS, staying no more than 3 months at a go and no more than 6 in any one year.

I have hired vehicles, which is expensive, using my UK liscense to drive - I intend to get a Californian liscense in due course. 

I now wish to purchase a vehicle, second hand. Insurance is not a problem, I can add the vehicle to the house cover, already in place.

I do not however have a Social Security Number here. I do not work in the States, I earn no mones in the States am am resident in the UK for tax purposes. I have my UK NI number but doubt that will be of value.

Has anyone bought a car in the States and if so do they have advice registering it with the DVA ? I am assuming that non nationals do buy cars and are able to acquire plates.

Good news and constructive plans welcome.

Best

Edge


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

California Department of Motor Vehicles


----------

